# US Navy's Newest Fighter (1945)



## twoeagles (Dec 9, 2006)

It was a simpler time then, wasn't it? Can't deny the power and beauty.
This is dated June 8, 1945, and is a clipping tucked into my Dad's
1944 Annual Naval Review.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 9, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pic!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 9, 2006)

very nice. wouldn't want to try to put that down on a flight deck...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 9, 2006)

looks really short and fat in that picture....


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 9, 2006)

I always liked the Tigercat, it always looked beautiful to me

here is an interesting 'insight'

F7F Tigercat: The untold story Flight Journal - Find Articles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice pic !


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

...and the cockpit cross section is amazingly thin. Nothin but engines on that baby.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool piece of history, and one heck of a neat airplane! I was fortunate to see one this year at Chino after a fresh restore.


----------



## dick56 (Mar 8, 2008)

Darryl Greenamyer of Reno air racing fame, world speed records and a SR-71 pilot has rebuilt his F7F-3 TigerCat, serical number 80374, N7629C. So another of these fast fighters is now on the flight line again. Darryl is interested in selling the plane as he says he is too old to be doing 500MPH plus! If you are interested, drop me an email and I will pass it on to Darryl.
[email protected]


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 8, 2008)

i love this plane one day i will build and fly a r/c version.


----------



## dick56 (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are two newer pics of Darryl Greenamyer's F7F-3.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice pics, Dick. Thanks for posting.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw a Tigercat fly at Duxford a couple of years ago - an amazing machine, certainly would have made a great name for itself if it had made it into action.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Nice pics, Dick. Thanks for posting.



Yeah right on!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2008)

Sweet picture's, thanks for sharing guys!!!!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice pic.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is one of "Big Bossman" and one of Clay Lacy's F7Fs. The Tigercat is one good looking bird.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 9, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Here is one of "Big Bossman" and one of Clay Lacy's F7Fs. The Tigercat is one good looking bird.



And it could certainly kick some ass  

TO


----------



## Glider (Mar 9, 2008)

What do you reckon, Tigercat or Hornet as the best looking twin?


----------



## dick56 (Mar 11, 2008)

The F7F that was in Duxford, England has been sold to an American by the name of Joe Clark. Joe is the designer of the winglets for the Boeings and others. Joe keeps the F7F in Van Nuys and it is flown by Clay Lacy.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2008)

Glider said:


> What do you reckon, Tigercat or Hornet as the best looking twin?



Hornet, as in Mossie? Hornet hands down!8)

Though I prefer the three bladed prop any day of the week.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 11, 2008)

dick56 said:


> The F7F that was in Duxford, England has been sold to an American by the name of Joe Clark. Joe is the designer of the winglets for the Boeings and others. Joe keeps the F7F in Van Nuys and it is flown by Clay Lacy.



Thanks for the correction on that one, Dick. I assumed that it was Clay's as I always see him flying it. It's a beauty, that's for sure.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 12, 2008)

veeery fascinating! I've got a National Geographic book dating all the way back to 1945 it's got an ad for the F4U-1 Corsair. tis quite fascinating.


----------



## drgondog (Mar 13, 2008)

plan_D said:


> I saw a Tigercat fly at Duxford a couple of years ago - an amazing machine, certainly would have made a great name for itself if it had made it into action.



I have heared from two naval aviator/one jarhead ace that flew F6F and F4U in WWII that said this was the best fighter they ever flew - just don't spin it.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

Good pic's.... thanks for posting.

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 13, 2008)

I 'd like to see what a couple Tigercats would have done to a Mavis or Flight of Betty bombers.

.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I 'd like to see what a couple Tigercats would have done to a Mavis or Flight of Betty bombers.
> 
> .



One word....BOOM!


----------



## JF3D (Mar 15, 2008)

mkloby said:


> very nice. wouldn't want to try to put that down on a flight deck...



It was designed as a strike fighter for the Midway series of Fleet Carriers post Essex Class. F8F's as Point Defense Aircraft and A-1's for the Bomb trucks. Would have been Awesome. 8) 

U.S. Navy - A Brief History of Aircraft Carriers - USS Midway (CVB 41)


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

Great picture Eric!


----------

